# [freeBsd] un mot sur freeBsd et gentoo

## ablyes

salut tlm.

je me suis mis sur freeBsd. je me rends compte combien c'est pas flexible. 

je me rends compte aussi que la force de gentoo c'est non seulement toutes ses qualités (robtesses ...) et surtout ce forum.

j'ai beau chercher sur le net je ne trouve pas des détails. on dirait que personne n'a eu de problème à installer une freeBsd. 

alors que je me souviens avoir eu des difficultés à installer gentoo, comme tlm. mais j'avais a chaque fois une solution. et la doc, non d'un chien, et d'une qualité irréprochable.

donc vive ce forum !

--lyes

----------

## Enlight

bah l'installe de freeBSD c'est assez simple... sinon c'est quoi la robtesse? L'avantage d'avoir RobMoss parmis les devs??? Nan sérieux t'entends quoi par robustesse??? sinon y'a un gentooBSD il me semble...

----------

## moonear

j'installe une freebsd en moins de 10min,et permet moi de te dire que l'installeur est trés complet et bien fait,il te permet de faire un tas de truc,c'est un peu le yast de chez suse.

sinon pour la doc tu exagere,le handbook est assez complet,mais bon je sais que peu de monde lis la doc.

j'aime les deux,et ce que je souhaite à gentoo,c'est d'ajouter la possibilité d'installer des packages binaire comme ce qui se fait sous freebsd,car parfois c'un peu embettant de devoir compiler un programme dont on a un besoin urgent(surtout si on a une machine modeste).

----------

## ablyes

Ben gentoo permet d'installer n'importe quoi sans avoir à le compiler.

Si non pr la doc de freeBsd je la trouve mal faite. Elle insiste sur les points faciles, et quand on arrive là ou il faut plus d'aide, et bien on a aucune idée de comment faire la chose. Le style de doc de gentoo est bien meilleur.Last edited by ablyes on Mon Apr 18, 2005 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> ben gentoo permet d'installer n'importe quoi sans avoir à le compiler.

 

Ah bon ?

 *Quote:*   

> si non pr la doc de freeBsd je la trouve mal faite. elle insiste sur les points faciles, et qu'on arrive là ou il faut plus d'aide, et bien on a aucune idée de comment faire la chose. le style de doc de gentoo est bien meilleur.

 

Tout à fait !

----------

## moonear

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> ben gentoo permet d'installer n'importe quoi sans avoir à le compiler.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo ne fournisse pas de système centralisé de distribution de paquets binaires

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4

 *Quote:*   

> si non pr la doc de freeBsd je la trouve mal faite. elle insiste sur les points faciles, et qu'on arrive là ou il faut plus d'aide, et bien on a aucune idée de comment faire la chose. le style de doc de gentoo est bien meilleur.

 

tu peux citer un ou deux exemples?!

----------

## Adrien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> elle insiste sur les points faciles, et qu'on arrive là ou il faut plus d'aide, et bien on a aucune idée de comment faire la chose

 

Excuse-moi de t'interrompre au cours de ce topic très intéressant, mais pourrais-tu s'il te plaît juste faire un effort sur le français (orthographe et vocabulaire), parce que c'est pas le premier post ou je le remarque, on a vraiment du mal à te suivre! Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est clair que la rédaction oblige quand même à mettre le décodeur en route...

----------

## ablyes

Désolé pour les fautes. 

Ça ne me ressemble pas. A part ces derniers jours, ou je ne m'applique pas trop, faute de temps. 

Encore désolé.

----------

## ablyes

 *moonear wrote:*   

>  *ablyes wrote:*   ben gentoo permet d'installer n'importe quoi sans avoir à le compiler. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gentoo ne fournisse pas de système centralisé de distribution de paquets binaires 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4
> ...

 

Je lis vite ce que tu viens de me passer. 

1. Je suis perdu. Précompilé c'est pas du binaire. Ça prend donc plus de temps (?).

2. Si j'ai un .c, c'est quoi le pré-compilé ?

3. Si je veux installer Kde, j'ai le choix entre six heures de compilation, ou une installation d'un kde pré-compilé ?

4. Un rapport de temps entre : 

- le compilé, pré-compilé.

- pré-compilé, binaire.

Merci

ps : pas trop de fautes, ça va ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## anigel

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> 1. Je suis perdu. Précompilé c'est pas du binaire. Ça prend donc plus de temps (?).
> 
> 2. Si j'ai un .c, c'est quoi le pré-compilé ?
> 
> 3. Si je veux installer Kde, j'ai le choix entre six heures de compilation, ou une installation d'un kde pré-compilé ?
> ...

 

Post typique de la personne qui ne maîtrise pas le sujet, mais qui critique quand même, soit dit sans animosité, nous en sommes tous peu ou prou passé par là.

Tout d'abord, pour coller au sujet de base, il faut rappeler qu'historiquement, portage est hérité du système de ports de BSD. A l'heure actuelle, je considère même qu'il l'a dépassé (USE flags). Mais pour le reste... Pitié, comparons ce qui est comparable !

Linux, c'est bien, mais ça reste le bac à sable, comparé à la famille BSD. D'un côté, nous avons un simili-unix (Linux), en perpétuelle (r)évolution, et de l'autre, nous avons un système construit hyper-proprement, avec une base établie depuis 20 ans, d'une robustesse à (presque) toute épreuve.

Celui qui a recompilé un jour un noyau BSD peut seul savoir, ce que le système de compilation de Linux (le noyau) devrait être. Il n'y a pas besoin de gratouiller dans les menus, etc... Il suffit de mettre dans le bon fichier, la fonction que l'on veut y intégrer, et le système se débrouille des deps, etc... Sans avoir besoin d'activer à la main au fin fond de menus abscons les sous-fonctions qui déclenchent l'apparition de ce que l'on veut.

Le code réseau de BSD n'a également rien à voir avec celui de Linux. Il a longtemps été meilleur, il est aujourd'hui simplement différent. Mais il n'empêche que nombre de serveurs "en vue" reposent sur une base BSD, bien plus résistante à la charge que notre pingouin.

Bref, pour simplifier, je crois qu'on peut considérer Linux comme la Mandrake du monde UNIX (ie : le système desktop), et BSD comme la Debian de ce même monde (ie : le système serveur).

En espérant être bien compris, et surtout... Pas mal interprété.

Amicalement,

----------

## moonear

1*un package pécompilé contient le(s) binaire(s) de l'application,les fichiers de configurations relative à cette application et la doc.

2* ton .c une fois compilé,tu lui ajoute ses fichier de configuration et sa doc,se donnerai un package précompilé.

3* pour installer installer kde:

```
pkg_add -r kde
```

et franchment le handbook est clair ladessus.

http://www.fr.freebsd.org/doc/fr_FR.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-overview.html

----------

## ablyes

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Post typique de la personne qui ne maîtrise pas le sujet, mais qui critique quand même, soit dit sans animosité, nous en sommes tous peu ou prou passé par là.
> 
> 

 

Merci Mr ! J'ai dit ce que je pensais. Maintenant si je ne matirise pas assez le sujet, faut pas m'en vouloir. 

Je cherche justement à comprendre.

to moonear :

je posais ces questions (1,2,3,4) pour gentoo. et non pas freeBsd.

----------

## Enlight

ermf, 1 et 2 pareil...  :Rolling Eyes:   puis pour le 3 tu connais portage et emerge, non,

Par contre freeBSD ça torche bien aussi en desktop. Si un jour je quitte gentoo, ce sera surement pour freeBSD, les 2 choses qui font que je n'ai pas migré sont 1) ce forum 2) raison sentimentale

par contre j'ai entendu parler d'une GentooBSD et ça j'avoue que ça me tente pas mal...

----------

## Starch

Ce post me fait bien rire, pour une raison un peu conne, c'est à cause du double sens de « précompilé » (en tout cas dans le langage commun, n'étant pas même un néophyte en éthymologie et sémantique je ne saurais si dans le dictionnaire, s'il y existait, il aurait deux sens.)

Je comprends donc fort bien pourquoi ablyes est perdu. Donc j'explique :

1. Précompilé peut signifier « compilé à l'avance ». Tu as donc un binaire, que tu vas pouvoir directement utiliser sur ta machine.

2. Précompilé peut signifier « préparation à la compilation ». C'est par exemple lorsque le précompilateur C va enlever les commentaires, ajouter les .h, etc...

3. Précompilé peut signifier (et alors là je ne suis pas tellement d'accord, mais bon, l'usage commun) « compilé dans un langage intermédiaire interprété par une machine virtuelle ». (En gros ça veut dire compiler (toujours au sens commun), mais pas en binaire.

Bref un bon vieux merdier dans les termes d'usage, et il y'a de quoi s'y perdre...

Donc dans le jargon gentoo, quand on parle de paquet précompilé: c'est le premier sens.

Quand tu parles en compilation pure c'est le deuxième sens.

Quand tu ne sais pas ce que veux dire  « compiler » (c-à-d. interpréter un langage pour le traduire dans un autre) tu emploies le troisième sens.

Voilà, j'espère ne pas avoir plus embrouillé qu'autre chose.

----------

## Enlight

bah, compilé = traduit + linké + assemblé, non?

----------

## ablyes

Bravo Starch, c'est plus clair.

Est-ce-que pour chaque application disponible pour gentoo on dipose de son précompilé (binaire) ?

Si oui : moonear n'a pas raison.

 *Quote:*   

> j'aime les deux,et ce que je souhaite à gentoo,c'est d'ajouter la possibilité d'installer des packages binaire comme ce qui se fait sous freebsd,car parfois c'un peu embettant de devoir compiler un programme dont on a un besoin urgent(surtout si on a une machine modeste). 
> 
> 

 

Si non : donner plus de détail.

----------

## ablyes

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> bah, compilé = traduit + linké + assemblé, non?

 

Oui, c'est ce que l'on m'a appris à l'ecole.

----------

## Starch

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> bah, compilé = traduit + linké + assemblé, non?

 

Non pour moi la compilation se résume à l'analyse syntaxique, grammaticale, sémantique et génération de code. (en gros ce que tu as dans "traduit").

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Est-ce-que pour chaque application disponible pour gentoo on dipose de son précompilé (binaire) ?

 

(Mal)heureusement non, toutefois, il semblerait que cela existe pour les plus gros paquets du type xorg, etc.

----------

## Enlight

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Bravo Starch, c'est plus clair.
> 
> Est-ce-que pour chaque application disponible pour gentoo on dipose de son précompilé (binaire) ?
> 
> Si oui : moonear n'a pas raison.
> ...

 

Ben non il a raison, juste le système (stage 3) et quelques gros paquets firefox, OOo, ...

----------

## ablyes

C'est vrai que mis à part un cours de C, on mélange un peu n'importe comment les termes. Du coup on ne se souvient plus de la définition exacte de la chose.

Si non pour freeBsd, c'est vrai que l'installation est très rapide. Seulement la documentation contient beaucoup de blabla. Dommage qu'il n'y est pas de résumé comme chez gentoo. 

1 - installation de base rapide.

2 - résumé de commandes à connaitre

     ex : installer en compilant, installer un packet binaire, comment chercher un packet ...

3 - installer xorg (là faudrait quand même expliquer qu'il faut toucher à quelques fichiers de configuration avant).

4 - installer kde

5 - kde en franaçais (langue + clavier azerty)

6 - lancer le server X dès le demarrage. (lancer n'importe quoi au démarrage aussi)

7 - comment installer des trucs de base mais essentiels, comme openoffice, java, ....

....

Tout ça n'existe pas forcément. Et je trouve que se taper deux heures de doc pour ça, c'est un peu trop !

Au passage, si quelqu'un a réponse aux questions :  2, 5, 6, qu'il n'hesite pas à poster.

Tout comme Enlight. Ce forum est trop superbe pour se dériger vers autre chose que gentoo.

----------

## moonear

http://www.fr.freebsd.org/doc/fr_FR.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

je sais pas qu'est ce que tu cherche mais il me semble que ce que tu demande est présent sur le lien que je viens de donner.

2->chapitre 2

5->chapitre 18

6->chapitre 12

sinon tu peux t'amuser à comparer le handbook de gentoo avec celui de freebsd et trouver lequel des deux est le plus complet!

----------

## Trevoke

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  Pitié, comparons ce qui est comparable !
> 
> Linux, c'est bien, mais ça reste le bac à sable, comparé à la famille BSD. D'un côté, nous avons un simili-unix (Linux), en perpétuelle (r)évolution, et de l'autre, nous avons un système construit hyper-proprement, avec une base établie depuis 20 ans, d'une robustesse à (presque) toute épreuve.

 

+1 anigel  :Wink: 

Ca se dit en rigolant mais c'est vrai:

Linux, c'est pour ceux qui aiment pas Windows.

*BSD, c'est pour ceux qui aiment UN*X.

C'est le jour et la nuit, mais, encore une fois, question de preference et de situation...

----------

## Adrien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

>  ps : pas trop de fautes, ça va ?  

 

C'est parfait !  :Smile:  Merci !  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

Bon. Je n'ai pas un besoin réel de freeBsd. 

J'ai juste besoin d'un system simple. Près à l'emploi sans faire un tas de commandes. Surtout robuste.

Et j'aime bien n'avoir pas à chercher sur le net les sources d'une application et se casser la tête pour l'installer. 

Tout le monde sait que gentoo offre tout ça (simplicité, robustesse, ...). Et vue que je voulais voir ce que c'est qu'une freeBsd, j'ai mis les mains dans le ....

Je vais peut etre lire cette doc (de freebsd) si vraiment elle contient tout, je pense que perdre quelques heures une seule fois, ça ira.

Et si jamais j'ai besoin d'aide je sais ou vous trouver !

a+

----------

## hiboo

Tiens c'est rigolo que vous parliez de FreeBSD.

J'ai commence a m'interesser a autre chose que Windows en allant voir du cote de chez Mandrake, RedHat et Debian, et a chaque fois cela a ete un echec cuisant...

Apres je suis aller voir du cote de FreeBSD, et la, miracle, j'arrive a faire fonctionner et maintenir un systeme Unix ! En fait, plutot que la doc officielle FreeBSD, j'avais recupere un bouquin qui causait des BSD. J'en etais tres content, jusqu'au jour ou j'ai voulu utiliser une clef USB... plantages severes :-/ et j'avais quelques frustrations quand aux manques de logiciels : il faut que les logiciels soient "portes".

J'en ensuite bascule sur gentoo, qui ne m'a jamais decu ! Et effectivement ce forum est important pour gentoo, car a chaque fois que j'ai eu un probleme specifique, j'ai toujours trouve la solution ! =)

----------

## Starch

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> il faut que les logiciels soient "portes"

 

Comme partout... Tu crois que ça vient d'où le nom « portage » ?

----------

## hiboo

la difference avec gentoo, c'est que gentoo est un linux, donc je peux tres bien faire ./configure ; make ; make install ;

----------

## ablyes

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> ...et j'avais quelques frustrations quand aux manques de logiciels : il faut que les logiciels soient "portes"....
> 
> 

 

Tu viens de me faire peur hiboo ^^

Quand tu dis que tu ne trouves pas ce que tu veux, tu parles de quoi exactement ?

Quelqu'un peut donner des chiffres ? Et quels type de packages ne sont pas disponibles sur freeBsd ?

----------

## hiboo

C'etait des logiciels assez specifiques (pour de la programmation pour calculatrice Texas Instrument, tigcc, tilp, tiemu), n'aie crainte. Dans les logiciels "standard" je n'ai pas eu a me plaindre.Last edited by hiboo on Mon Apr 18, 2005 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Mouais donc finalement le plus simple à administrer pour une néophite? plutot ubuntu ou freeBSD, je retrouve le dilemme là, parceque si elle peux pas voler de ses propres ailes... elle va retourner sous win... Gentoo ça me fait quand même un peu peur, imaginez qu'elle pète sa glibc ou un truc du genre.

Mandr* je le sens carrément pas... pas envie d'y toucher ni de lui mettre un truc qui tourne pas vraaaaiiment bien...

Comme dit ubuntu (mais j'ai plein de cd rammené des fosdems que j'arrive pas à refiler à mes potes, une ubuntu Emile? Prenez une ubuntu!!! :Twisted Evil:  )j'ai jamais testé et freeBSD je l'ai installé et après 5 mn j'ai eu une crise de remords et j'ai remis ma gentoo fissa...

edit : ubuntu, pas ubuntoo (maladif ça!)

edit2 : quoique si je synchronise nos arbres de portage et que je fais les updates avant elle...

edit3 : je promets que j'ai pas bu mais j'ai fait un gros amalgame avec le thread ou je parle de faire migrer ma frangine.Last edited by Enlight on Mon Apr 18, 2005 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Tu t'es goure de thread enlight  :Smile: 

----------

## ablyes

Tu m'as quand même étonné, le fait que ton essai avec mandrake ait été un échec. Parceque j'ai commencé sur cette distribution. Et elle était vraiment simple. (Jusqu'au jour ou j'ai voulu recompliler le dernier noyau....ou récupérer la derniere version d'un certain logiciel. Fallait attendre la version prochaine de mandrake, et encore si t'as de la chance...si non faut aller chercher les sources et compiler à la main). 

T'es sans doute tombé sur l'un de ces cas ^^

----------

## ablyes

Je nage avec Enlight ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu t'es goure de thread enlight 

 

youps alors là je cale pas!!!

qui a échoué avec mandrake???

----------

## Dais

euuh .. linux pour ceux qui aiment pas windows, et *bsd pour ceux qui aiment unix ? J'ai pas vraiment essayé de *bsd (si, j'en ai installé un une fois il y a très longtemps, puis viré pas longtemps après lol), donc du coup je vois pas trop les différences entre eux mais ..

Trevoke, pourquoi tu as une gentoo dans ce cas ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ben c'est simple: parce que j'aime pas Windows!  :Wink: 

La verite c'est que, une fois Gentoo installe, l'utilisation et entretien eux-memes sont d'une simplicite enfantine (non, vraiment, n'importe quel idiot peut apprendre a lire le mode d'emploi et modifier un fichier de configuration en consequence... Et je vous parle meme pas de portage, c'est carrement l'outil for dummies).

J'ai Gentoo parce qu'un copain m'en avait parle, je l'ai essaye, et pouf. Et puis, Enlight, moi aussi j'ai echoue avec Mandrake, la carte ethernet marchait une fois sur quatre fallait que je la reinitialise a la main a chaque redemarrage...  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Oui non, je croyais que c'était pour moi alors que j'ai jamais essayé... ça va pas du tout là, pourtant je suis pas fatigué, j'ai pas bu... :Confused: 

----------

## tfh

Gentoo est simple a installer : suffit  de taper les commandes de la doc. 

C'est long, detaillé, mais pas compliqué.

FreeBSD me tente de plus en plus pour faire un serveur, surtout depuis que j'ai vu que les amd64 sont consideres comme architecture de "tier1".

En plus ca doit pas etre si complique a installe puisque ma copine a reussi du premier coup sur son vieux portable avec carte reseau pcmcia ( et c'était sa premiere install unix) .  La doc avait l'air assez exhaustive. Mais peut elle l'etre autant que ce forum ???

J'ai un peu peur du support hardware de ma CM amd64 (chipset nvidia qui marche bien avec les drivers proprio nvidia pour linux ... qu'en est il pour freebsd amd64 ???? ) .

Quelqu'un a t'il une freebsd pour arch amd64 sur une nforce3 250gb  (Asus K8N-E Deluxe)?

----------

## ablyes

Tiens, le rêve, avoir une copine qui comprend tout ce merdier.

Chérie, tu peux m'installer une freeBsd sur le server ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## hiboo

J'ai pas echoue a installer une Mandrake, mais elle est partie un peu toute seule en vrille parce que j'essaye de faire marcher du materiel correctement.

Comme a l'epoque je maitrisais pas trop linux, et que j'avais en plus que vi en ligne de commande, j'utilisais la methode windozs : on reinstalle tout. Au bout de 3 ou 4 fois, j'ai lache l'affaire :-p

Une chose qaund meme au niveau de FreeBSD, c'est la config du noyau, elle est dix fois plus simple que celle de linux.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Celui qui a recompilé un jour un noyau BSD peut seul savoir, ce que le système de compilation de Linux (le noyau) devrait être. Il n'y a pas besoin de gratouiller dans les menus, etc... Il suffit de mettre dans le bon fichier, la fonction que l'on veut y intégrer, et le système se débrouille des deps, etc... Sans avoir besoin d'activer à la main au fin fond de menus abscons les sous-fonctions qui déclenchent l'apparition de ce que l'on veut.

 je confirme donc.

----------

## ablyes

Le noyau de freeBsd n'a donc rien à voir avec celui de linux ? pas de 2.4.. ou de 2.6.....

il évolue comment ?

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour,

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Le noyau de freeBsd n'a donc rien à voir avec celui de linux ? pas de 2.4.. ou de 2.6.....
> 
> il évolue comment ?

 

Bon, la tu exagères, tu oses dire que le handbook de FreeBSD n'est pas complet, qu'il y a trop de 'blabla' bref, et tu n'as pas trouvé cette réponse ?

----------

## manu.acl

FreeBSD c'est tellement simple à installer... y'a juste je trouve un excès d'informations dans la doc ce qui la ralonge considérablement... Beaucoup de blabla pour une install de moins de 10 minutes.

Ils auraient pu faire une doc pour les débutants et une pour les initiés  :Razz: 

[Edit]

Bizou DomiX me tape pas ^^

[/Edit]Last edited by manu.acl on Mon Apr 18, 2005 4:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> FreeBSD c'est tellement simple à installer... y'a juste je trouve un excès d'informations dans la doc ce qui la ralonge considérablement... Beaucoup de blabla pour une install de moins de 10 minutes.
> 
> Ils auraient pu faire une doc pour les débutants et une pour les initiés 

 

Non, ca c'est juste bete  :Smile: 

T'imagines une install Gentoo pour "debutants"? Ca serait le cauchemar avec les questions qu'on aurait ici.. (remarque, elle est deja relativement pour debutants, hein..)

----------

## moonear

j'ai decouvert l'informatique avec mac os(systeme 7),quand je suis arrivé a la fac on utilisais que des unix proprio(solaris,irix,hp-ux) j'ai aimé,donc je voulais avoir le méme systéme chez moi,mais c'était pas possible(question matériel).

alors j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé linux(debian),j'ai acheté un portable et j'ai installé un debian dessus.

voilà pourquoi j'utilise linux,si on m'avait parlé des BSD je les aurai éssayé avant.donc je n'utilise pas linux car je deteste windows(un systeme que je connais pas d'ailleurs),mais j'utilise linux car c'est proche d'unix.

sinon comme je l'ai dit au debut de ce topic,peu de gens lise la doc,et c'est bien grave.

ce forum est fort interessant,et c'est d'ailleurs l'un des points forts de gentoo comparé aux autres distro,mais il faut en faire un bon usage,au lieu de venir critiquer quelques choses qu'on maitrise pas et qu'on est meme pas capable d'avancer des arguments solides.

----------

## anigel

Pour éclaircir un peu les choses, je dois confesser que j'ai tâté avec un ami, et dans le cadre de mon travail, FreeBSD avant Gentoo.

Ceci explique cela. Et, toujours pour la culture informatique, il faut savoir que si aujourd'hui la doc Gentoo est ce qu'elle est, c'est parceque, tout comme l'homme descend du singe, portage des ports BSD, la doc Gentoo actuelle descend du handbook BSD.

La meilleure doc à laquelle j'ai eu affaire, tout simplement. Claire, précise, exhaustive, concise, rien à jeter... Jusqu'à l'arrivée de Gentoo. Aujourd'hui je serais bien en pein de départager les 2 docs, elles sont excellentes toutes les deux. Mais qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que la doc BSD est mal foutue  :Laughing:  ! A l'époque, on trouvait les docs Redhat avec un guide du "clicodrome pour les nuls". La doc BSD, ça changeait !

@ ablyes : le noyau FreeBSD n'a absolument rien à voir avec le noyau Linux. Si ça t'intéresse vraiment, je t'invite à te pencher dessus, en 3 ou 4H maximum tu auras fait le tour.

@ amateurs de la copine qui touche en unix : avant de commencer à fantasmer... Imaginez donc les soirées à la maison... tout ce que vous pourriez faire ensemble... Et maintenant... Imaginez tout ce que vous n'auriez même plus l'idée de faire. Alors, calmés ?  :Laughing:  !

@ Enlight : pas d'excuses ! Elle vient d'où, ta bibine  :Laughing:  ?

Mais pour le choix de système pour un néophyte : Ubuntu... Parceque FreeBSD, faut quand même savoir ce qu'on fait, et avoir pas mal de temps devant soi.

@ hiboo : chaque fois que tu fais emerge, en fait... emerge il fait les ./configure && ./make etc...  :Very Happy:  ! FreeBSD aussi du reste...

@ all : je suis désolé si mon message n'est pas clair, mais Enlight il m'a embrouillé là ! gniak  :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

## hiboo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> @ hiboo : chaque fois que tu fais emerge, en fait... emerge il fait les ./configure && ./make etc...  ! FreeBSD aussi du reste...

 je sais bien, qui peut le plus peut le moins  :Wink: 

Mais j'avais essayé de mettre mes logiciels sur FreeBSD, ben je me faisais refoulé à chaque compilation, parce qu'ils sont prévus pour linux. Il est quand même un fait qu'il existe plus de logiciels fait pour linux que de logiciels fait pour *BSD.

----------

## manu.acl

Il y a une option à l'install de FreeBSD qui permet la compatibilité avec les binaires pour linux.

Elle est dans le sysinstall pas trop dure à trouver.

----------

## DomiX

 *hiboo wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   @ hiboo : chaque fois que tu fais emerge, en fait... emerge il fait les ./configure && ./make etc...  ! FreeBSD aussi du reste... je sais bien, qui peut le plus peut le moins 
> 
> Mais j'avais essayé de mettre mes logiciels sur FreeBSD, ben je me faisais refoulé à chaque compilation, parce qu'ils sont prévus pour linux. Il est quand même un fait qu'il existe plus de logiciels fait pour linux que de logiciels fait pour *BSD.

 

Ca c'est pas la faute de FreeBSD mais des développeurs de logiciel qui développent  _que_ pour Linux, et ils se disent mais ça tourne sous Linux pourquoi se prendre la tête avec les autres OS Libres, c'est le genre de mentalité intégriste moisie. Mais bon vu la quantité de logiciel disponible dans les ports, je me demande pourquoi tu en es encore au ./configure && make.

----------

## moonear

 *Quote:*   

> Ca c'est pas la faute de FreeBSD mais des développeurs de logiciel qui développent _que_ pour Linux, et ils se disent mais ça tourne sous Linux pourquoi se prendre la tête avec les autres OS Libres, c'est le genre de mentalité intégriste moisie

 

du n'importe quoi,mais alors dans ce cas il faut demander aussi au developpeurs de porter leurs programmes pour le hurd,hein?

les gens developpe des programmes pour les systemes qu'ils maitrisent,et tu sais que pour porter un soft pour bsd et ben il faut disposer d'un systeme bsd et avoir des connaissance solides de ce systéme afin de faire face au éventuelles problemes que tu aura a rencontrer.

moi tout ce que j'ai à dire:un grand merci à tout les developpeurs,sans eux on serait dans la me*** :Very Happy: 

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> grand merci à tout les developpeurs

 

+1

@DomiX : Vive le troll....

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ amateurs de la copine qui touche en unix : avant de commencer à fantasmer... Imaginez donc les soirées à la maison... tout ce que vous pourriez faire ensemble... Et maintenant... Imaginez tout ce que vous n'auriez même plus l'idée de faire. Alors, calmés ?  !
> 
> @ Enlight : pas d'excuses ! Elle vient d'où, ta bibine  ?
> ...

 

1) oui mais une copine qui t'engueule pas dès que t'approche un ordi et qui te dis pas que ton truc d'intégriste c'est pour pas faire comme tout le monde et bla bla bla... c'est ptet sympa quand même. Puis moi Si j'en rencontre une comme ça, ben total respect!

2)  :Embarassed: 

3) Nan mais c'est quoi ces jeunes gurus qui cherchent des noises aux 1337????  :Wink:  (à ceux qui ne comprendraient pas la plaisanterie, regardez la date d'inscription et le nombre de how-to fait par anigel, postcount != knowledge)

Sinon j'ai une question c** mais pour ceux qui connaissent bien FreeBSD, y'a un équivalent à ndiswrapper??? Et cette fameuse gentooBSD dont j'entends parler c'est quoi??? je trouve rien sur le site gentoo ((pourtant j'ai trouvé gentoo Hurd (non officiel)) et oui le lisp c'est bien  :Wink:  (emacs powaaa en passant (fallait la placer))) ce serait quoi portage sur *BSD?

----------

## hiboo

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Il y a une option à l'install de FreeBSD qui permet la compatibilité avec les binaires pour linux.
> 
> Elle est dans le sysinstall pas trop dure à trouver.

 je l'avais mis bien sur, mais cela ne fonctionnait pas...

 *DomiX wrote:*   

>  *hiboo wrote:*    *anigel wrote:*   @ hiboo : chaque fois que tu fais emerge, en fait... emerge il fait les ./configure && ./make etc...  ! FreeBSD aussi du reste... je sais bien, qui peut le plus peut le moins 
> 
> Mais j'avais essayé de mettre mes logiciels sur FreeBSD, ben je me faisais refoulé à chaque compilation, parce qu'ils sont prévus pour linux. Il est quand même un fait qu'il existe plus de logiciels fait pour linux que de logiciels fait pour *BSD. 
> 
> Ca c'est pas la faute de FreeBSD mais des développeurs de logiciel qui développent  _que_ pour Linux, et ils se disent mais ça tourne sous Linux pourquoi se prendre la tête avec les autres OS Libres, c'est le genre de mentalité intégriste moisie.

 Bien sur, ce n'est pas la faute à FreeBSD, ni la faute des développeurs, ils ne sont absolument pas tenus de développer pour toutes les architectures et tous les OS...

 *Quote:*   

> Mais bon vu la quantité de logiciel disponible dans les ports, je me demande pourquoi tu en es encore au ./configure && make.

 oui, la quantité de logiciels dispos est vraiment impressionante. Mais il se trouve que je développe pour une espèce rare. J'ai besoin de 3 logiciels très spécifiques. Dans FreeBSD y'avait rien, debian je crois qu'il n'y en avait qu'un, et dans gentoo 2 y sont dont 1 n'est pas à jour, d'où mon ./configure. Je suis pas maso au point de priver d'un bon petit emerge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *moonear wrote:*   

> du n'importe quoi,mais alors dans ce cas il faut demander aussi au developpeurs de porter leurs programmes pour le hurd,hein?
> 
> les gens developpe des programmes pour les systemes qu'ils maitrisent,et tu sais que pour porter un soft pour bsd et ben il faut disposer d'un systeme bsd et avoir des connaissance solides de ce systéme afin de faire face au éventuelles problemes que tu aura a rencontrer.

 

C'est le problème que tend à résoudre la compatibilité POSIX dont Linux cherche à se doter. Théoriquement, un soft garanti POSIX pourra se compiler sous Linux, BSD, UNIX proprios en tous genres et... Windows (et oui, même chez MS ont est "compatibles" POSIX). En clair, un soft bien programmé doit tourner sous n'importe quel UNIX. Mais quelques exceptions peuvent se comprendre (je pense aux softs Silicon Graphics, qui utilisent des libs spécifiques et les fonctions hardware des stations Silicon).

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 1) oui mais une copine qui t'engueule pas dès que t'approche un ordi et qui te dis pas que ton truc d'intégriste c'est pour pas faire comme tout le monde et bla bla bla... c'est ptet sympa quand même. Puis moi Si j'en rencontre une comme ça, ben total respect! 

 

 :Arrow:  Tu fais comme moi : tu choisis une fille d'informaticien  :Very Happy:  !

Pour en revenir à POSIX et HURD... voilà un document qui pourrait intéresser Moonear ? Comme quoi...  :Laughing:  !

----------

## moonear

 *Quote:*   

> Pour en revenir à POSIX et HURD... voilà un document qui pourrait intéresser Moonear ? Comme quoi... 

 

merci beaucoup pour le lien.au fait j'ai déja installé une debian/hurd qui tournait pas mal,lynx,irssi,ssh(par contre j'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner X).

actullement je manque cruellement de temps pour porter certains soft pour le hurd(je passe deux licences en méme temps  :Crying or Very sad:  ) mais ça ne tarderai pas à venir  :Wink: 

----------

## DomiX

 *montesq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   grand merci à tout les developpeurs 
> 
> +1
> 
> @DomiX : Vive le troll....

 

Ce thread en est déjà un. Evidemment que je remercie tous les développeurs de logiciels libres aussi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## geforce

J'ai lis a la hate le topic et j'ai mes 2 commentaires habituels a faire:

 - Quand tu parlais de packages precompiles pour tous les programmes (binaires), J'ai deja voulu faire un projet de ce genre en configurant emerge pour qu'en tilisant l'option -k il se connecte a mon serveur et recupere les fichiers precompiles.. 

J'avais alors les dossiers suivants dans mon FTP anonyme public: gentoo-x86, gentoo-athlonxp, et ainsi va la vie..

Ce projet ne c'est jamais rendu a terme par manque de tout: Manque de bande passante, manque de temps, manque de bonne machines pour compiler des packages pour differences architectures.. Manque d'argent; et finalement manque de patience.

- Pour FreeBSD.. j'ai installe le dernier 5.3 avant-hier. J'ai beaucoup Aime. Le seul truc que j'aime pas c'est que je suis completement perdu avec mes fichiers de config et mes serveurs (ou est passe mon /etc/init.d ?!)

Phil

GeForce

----------

## hiboo

 *geforce wrote:*   

> J'ai lis a la hate le topic et j'ai mes 2 commentaires habituels a faire:
> 
>  - Quand tu parlais de packages precompiles pour tous les programmes (binaires), J'ai deja voulu faire un projet de ce genre en configurant emerge pour qu'en tilisant l'option -k il se connecte a mon serveur et recupere les fichiers precompiles.. 
> 
> J'avais alors les dossiers suivants dans mon FTP anonyme public: gentoo-x86, gentoo-athlonxp, et ainsi va la vie..
> ...

 A mon avis, c'est tout simplement impossible a cause des USE.

 *Quote:*   

> - Pour FreeBSD.. j'ai installe le dernier 5.3 avant-hier. J'ai beaucoup Aime. Le seul truc que j'aime pas c'est que je suis completement perdu avec mes fichiers de config et mes serveurs (ou est passe mon /etc/init.d ?!)

  /etc/rc.d/init.d ?

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour,

 *geforce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Pour FreeBSD.. j'ai installe le dernier 5.3 avant-hier. J'ai beaucoup Aime. Le seul truc que j'aime pas c'est que je suis completement perdu avec mes fichiers de config et mes serveurs (ou est passe mon /etc/init.d ?!)
> 
> 

 

Linux utilise l'initialisation SYSTEM V alors que les systèmes BSD utilise l'initialisation BSD  :Smile: . Ce qui signifie en quelques mots que le script /etc/rc lira les paramètres configurés dans /etc/rc.conf (par exemple sshd_enable="YES") et lancera les scripts qui vont bien dans /etc/rc.d ou PREFIX/etc/rc.d

Voilà, si tu veux plus d'information, tu as le handbook ...

----------

## anigel

En complément : la plupart des scripts d'initialisation des programmes utilisateur sont situés dans /usr/local/etc/rc.d

N'importe quel fichier .sh présent dans ce répertoire sera appelé lors du boot avec l'argument start, et lors du shutdown avec l'argument stop.

Tout simplement ^^.

----------

## geforce

 *moonear wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pour en revenir à POSIX et HURD... voilà un document qui pourrait intéresser Moonear ? Comme quoi...  
> 
> merci beaucoup pour le lien.au fait j'ai déja installé une debian/hurd qui tournait pas mal,lynx,irssi,ssh(par contre j'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner X).
> 
> actullement je manque cruellement de temps pour porter certains soft pour le hurd(je passe deux licences en méme temps  ) mais ça ne tarderai pas à venir 

 

Les machines que j'utilisais etaient des clones... Mais anyway.. Ce projet la avait pas de bon sens...

DomiX, anigel : Oh j'ai checker c'est trop vrai, merci !

La preuve comme quoi ya toujours de quoi a apprendre !

----------

